# Fresh Today From Yorkshire



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

With thanks to Mark, Roy and RLT Sales Forum









This Citizen Promaster.....










Has become this Vostok Ampibia......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just checked and since January I`ve bought 14 watches







, all but 3 from Roy or via the RLT Forum









Mind you I`ve also sold or exchanged 8 though the forum


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve just checked and since January I`ve bought 14 watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch, a classic design









It is Roy's fault, his watches are too cheap, it is not as though I need them but they are such good value I can't help myself


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve just checked and since January I`ve bought 14 watches
> ...


Which is why Mark your not riding around now on a nice new motorcycle


----------

